# Sub purchase



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi folks,

Quick question. Am I better off waiting till I have completed construction and treatment of the theater before picking the subs?

Or am I OK to buy them now and then just tweak things once everything is setup?

Cheers,

Simon :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't. If you're going to try to hide anything, you'll need to know how big it is. Also, it'd be nice to play with locations and see what works for you before you cover everything up if you need to put in a drop somewhere.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll second Bryan's opinion ... get them now :yes:


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the fast response!

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a quick FYI post.

I pulled the trigger now rather than when I have finished the room. Also the aussie dollar is worthless so prices willl likely increase by 15% - 30% over the next few months.

http://www.avhub.com.au/ProductReview.aspx?MagazineID=4&ProductReviewID=317

Fingers crossed it'll arrive in 6 weeks or so. Not that I have a room to put it in yet 

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

That's nice!!! ...a double duty sub: Table/entertainment center and sub :bigsmile:


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

Very interesting sub I'm curious how you will like its sound.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

The sub is finally ready 

Unfortunately I'm waiting for upgrades to my L & R, so it won't arrive till everything is done and sent in the one shipment.

REALLY looking forward to getting it setup.. If only my room was more complete


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking forward to hearing what you think of it. It's an interesting design.

Bryan


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been doing some research into setting up a sub (In anticipation )

And then general gist goes like this:

Phase
-connect the L + R speakers
-connect the sub to the receiver sub out
-setup the L + R speakers to be large in the receiver
-set the crossover (80Hz in my case)
-switch the receiver to output stereo
-play some music with mid + low bass
-have some one switch the phase back and forth on the sub
-which ever is loudest is the correct phase

Setup
-Once phase is correct
-set the L + R speakers to small in the receiver
-play music
-adjust the level of the sub


Any suggestions for the types of music I should be using? I heard music with the lower end of a piano or an upright double bass could be really good?

Or would I be better off getting a setup DVD or similar?

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Bela Fleck - Tales of the Acoustic Planet

If it does that right, you're good

Bryan


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Bryan!


----------

